# Soil Test Results - High pH, Low Phos..



## StuMPie82 (Oct 27, 2020)

Central Texas Bermudagrass -

Front Yard is really my project area this year. The results show fairly low Phos and high pH (with Ca that is just into the "very high" range). Can you suggest order of apps to get this into healthy ranges by (or into) 2021 growing season?



Was considering using ES but some posts here say fighting high pH with sulfur can be a losing battle where carbonate is so high. But, 8.2 is not anywhere near optimal so I need some options to lower it.

As for the Phos, I can add that quickly with some starter fert or over time with Milo. Siteone has a great looking option called Screamin 8. I like the looks of this as it uses Ammoniacal N which as I understand, has a slightly acidic property.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You live over a limestone mine. It is going to push that pH high. You can try to use elemental sulfur, but I think it might only give you a very minor short term help, but it wont move soil pH. The best approach is to learn how to live with it. Use ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) as your N source and FAS for color/chlorosis.

Phosphorous is low. Triple super phosphate or MAP would be better/cheaper options than the others.

Check the Soil Remediation Guide for details on products/rates. In the future, a soil test using AA would be better than the mehlich one due to the high pH.


----------



## Mactex (Sep 29, 2020)

I agree with G-man, sulfur isn't going to change much, your test shows it is in the "high" range as well. Ammonium sulfate will give you a drop to get more nitrogen in the plants. I am willing to bet your water is 8-8.5pH and for the best success you would want to buffer the water pH because your soil will follow the water. Magnesium and Iron are going to be less available to the plants at higher pH so spraying would make a huge difference, the leaf tissue will take up a certain amount and the rest will go into solution quickly. Humic acid and other carbon would help, also increasing your organic matter with a compost or similar carbon source.


----------

